# Cockatiels Eating their eggs?



## andruppets (Dec 29, 2013)

So my cockatiel laid 5 eggs, I looked in her box this morning and there was only 4 chicks. This is the first time I had seen the chicks since they were hatched. I am thinking they ate the last egg because there was a white powder on the bottom of the cage. Do they eat unfertile eggs or eating their eggs in general?


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

All birds eat the egg shells once the chicks hatch as it natural.
how old are the chicks?


----------



## andruppets (Dec 29, 2013)

The first was born on Wednesday and the last bad bird yesterday. There were originally 5 eggs but only 4 chicks. No trace of the last egg except of some white powder on the bottom of the box.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

It is also possible the last chick hatched and died. If one hatches and doesn't survive the parents will stomp its remains to keep it from spreading bacteria and release any fluids left. That is perfectly normal.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Collage made by Sussane Russo


----------

